# MALIL attack



## yeoblade (Aug 10, 2014)

*MAMIL attack*

:lol-053:Just after leaving the pub POI New Inn @ ChurchKnowle  Saturday morning, we were driving on a narrow lane, up a very steep hill; rounding a sharp bend we were confronted by a herd of MAMILs :scared:
The first one, after attempting to go through the non-existant gap between me and the hedge went down like a like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter. The others braked hard enough to stop and shout back slow down the rest of the pack.
Being in 2nd gear travelling at about 10mph I stopped within a few feet of seeing the pack leader banking over full tilt round the bend (wish I had already bought my dash-cam) he went from about 30mph to zero in the length of my van.
I didn't expect any apology (and didn't get one) for colliding with me and scratching the side of the van.
I'm not anti cyclist, we had been cycling through Wareham Forest the day before, but on off road tracks, but road cyclists riding in large groups racing are a dangerous bunch to contend with.
Hopefully "That'll learn 'em"  and this time with little injury.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

LOL. This lot drive me mental. I bet at least one of them had it on camera though...

As soon as I see a cyclist with a camera on his head I immediately think twat. You know, the type desperate to put himself in a 'situation' with a car driver and put the film on youtube. Bullied at school I expect.


----------



## Martin P (Aug 10, 2014)

Think that should be MATILs


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 10, 2014)

Martin P said:


> Think that should be MATILs



Maybe but you'll have to enlighten me on that :bow:

I did edit the title to MAMIL but  it has not changed it


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Maybe but you'll have to enlighten me on that :bow:
> 
> I did edit the title to MAMIL but  it has not changed it



I was more interested in this bit;

Last edited by yeoblade; Today at 14:03. Reason: Speeling

(Sorry to point it out!)


----------



## specky4eyes (Aug 10, 2014)

So, a fellow human being crashes, falling "like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter" and that's OK, but a small scratch on your van is such a great nuisance. Presumably it was an accident. Accidents happen, accept that and please stop being so tribal.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 10, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I was more interested in this bit;
> 
> Last edited by yeoblade; Today at 14:03. Reason: Speeling
> 
> (Sorry to point it out!)



Obviously my wit here was not appreciated by all ?  :tongue:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Obviously my wit here was not appreciated by all ?  :tongue:



I did wonder, but couldn't let it go in case I was wrong!


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

specky4eyes said:


> So, a fellow human being crashes, falling "like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter" and that's OK, but a small scratch on your van is such a great nuisance. Presumably it was an accident. Accidents happen, accept that and please stop being so tribal.



Have a penchant for Lycra do we?

This muppet didn't see a massive, almost stationary van. He deserves it.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 10, 2014)

specky4eyes said:


> So, a fellow human being crashes, falling "like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter" and that's OK, but a small scratch on your van is such a great nuisance. Presumably it was an accident. Accidents happen, accept that and please stop being so tribal.



In my experience there are few 'accidents'. 'Crashes' are usually caused by people who didn't take enough care or took chances where they shouldn't have. In this case your precious 'fellow human being' deserved all he got, and I have no problems with that! He/she should also be made to pay for the respray.....
John


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

specky4eyes said:


> So, a fellow human being crashes, falling "like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter" and that's OK, but a small scratch on your van is such a great nuisance. Presumably it was an accident. Accidents happen, accept that and please stop being so tribal.



If it is an accident caused by somebody being reckless, then I think they deserve a certain amount of criticism, no matter how it is worded!


----------



## Mul (Aug 10, 2014)

Robmac said:


> If it is an accident caused by somebody being reckless, then I think they deserve a certain amount of criticism, no matter how it is worded!




... in a fair and tolerant society ... when you've heard _BOTH_ sides of the story and been able come to an impartial conclusion based upon _*ALL*_ the evidence ... just a thought !


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

Mul said:


> ... in a fair and tolerant society ... when you've heard _BOTH_ sides of the story and been able come to an impartial conclusion based upon _*ALL*_ the evidence ... just a thought !



Well I've no reason to think the OP is a liar, he is not in court so what would it gain him to make a story like that up?

As I have no chance of hearing the other side of the story, I choose to believe him. It is of little consequence really.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I choose to believe him. It is of little consequence really.



And fits quite well with how we see some cyclists behaving on a daily basis.


----------



## Mul (Aug 10, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Well I've no reason to think the OP is a liar, he is not in court so what would it gain him to make a story like that up?
> 
> As I have no chance of hearing the other side of the story, I choose to believe him. It is of little consequence really.



Nor have I any reason, and I didn't say he did make it up neither, and where did "liar" come from - let me check my post again - nope :-/

Having seen both sides of the story so very well put over the years (despite one side being wrong) I merely reserve judgement and am not swayed by the Mail, the Guardian, the Mirror the Bible or Forum posts.

Some bloke's on his "bike" forum right now saying "... you'll never guess what happened to me today those blinkin' motorhomes ..."

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

Mul said:


> Nor have I any reason, and I didn't say he did make it up neither, and where did "liar" come from - let me check my post again - nope :-/
> 
> Having seen both sides of the story so very well put over the years (despite one side being wrong) I merely reserve judgement and am not swayed by the Mail, the Guardian, the Mirror the Bible or Forum posts.
> 
> ...



As I say, it is of little consequence.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 10, 2014)

Mul said:


> ... in a fair and tolerant society ... when you've heard _BOTH_ sides of the story and been able come to an impartial conclusion based upon _*ALL*_ the evidence ... just a thought !



You're suggesting that we all live in a fair and tolerant society.......?
John


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> You're suggesting that we all live in a fair and tolerant society.......?
> John



We're all fair and tolerant on here John. Accept it, or we won't talk to you!


----------



## hextal (Aug 10, 2014)

Had to deal with a lot of these guys in skye. Lots of the roads are single tracks with pull-in areas every few hundred yards. Every other road user seemed to have fathomed this except for almost every cyclist.

Whenever we saw one and were near  pull-in we would stop. However when the shoe was on the other foot they would jst barrel past the pull-in and on several occasions nearly end up in the ditch.

One chap couldnt even wait for an extra second and had to come to a dead stop and get off his bike about 10 feet beyond the pull-in he'd just gone past.  He even tried to get me to reverse the 100+ yards back to the nearest one behind me.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 10, 2014)

Mul said:


> ... in a fair and tolerant society ... when you've heard _BOTH_ sides of the story and been able come to an impartial conclusion based upon _*ALL*_ the evidence ... just a thought !



Now I really wish I did have a dash cam fitted, and been able to post it on you tube :tongue:

Now of course I will be  scanning you tube for his helmet cam of him avoiding a maniac in a MH who stopped and watched him crash all down the road. Somehow I don't think he will be uploading that footage.
Actually I'm not sure if he who crashed did have a cam but certainly one of the others did, but as it was a very sharp bend and was riding a lot more sensible he was too far back so, I don't think he would have got it.

Yes John, an accident that was pretty predictable really.

Now if it was the other way round, and had I been travelling at that speed down hill round a blind bend and crashed into him I may well have killed him (or them)!


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 10, 2014)

The reality is that all groups have idiots, there are idiot cyclists as described here, there are idiot motorhomers who upset residents thus getting other motrohomes banned, and there are idiot car drivers two of which have tried to kill me whilst on my bike and one who tried to write off my van. 

If you don't like prejudice against motorhomes then do not display prejudice against others.


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> LOL. This lot drive me mental. I bet at least one of them had it on camera though...
> 
> As soon as I see a cyclist with a camera on his head I immediately think twat. You know, the type desperate to put himself in a 'situation' with a car driver and put the film on youtube. Bullied at school I expect.



Kind of applies to motorhomers with a camera on the windscreen............. twats


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 10, 2014)

The media so often show prejudice against cyclists, I don't know why :rolleyes2:


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

sparrks said:


> Kind of applies to motorhomers with a camera on the windscreen............. twats



Well, no. MH drivers are not looking to 'prove' or tell anyone about how bad another group of road users are. Cyclists with cameras are.

Search youtube first for motorhome road rage, and then cyclist road rage. Come and tell us how you get on.


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Well, no. *MH drivers are not looking to 'prove' or tell anyone about how bad another group of road users are*. Cyclists with cameras are.
> 
> Search youtube first for motorhome road rage, and then cyclist road rage. Come and tell us how you get on.



Okay, so what is this thread about then?


----------



## witzend (Aug 10, 2014)

*Slow moving*

All slow moving vehicles are expected to leave room for other vehicles to over take and pull in between them and pull in when they get 5 or more behind them who's seen any cyclists do this. When in north Devon Tiverton recently I followed about 30 cyclists for several miles they were from a local club who had at least 12 cars follow them riding in a pack sometimes four abreast


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 10, 2014)

sparrks said:


> Okay, so what is this thread about then?



It's about a motorhome driver encountering a group of cyclists on a narrow road, who were apparently disregarding road safety rules. I have had similar encounters with tractors.....
John


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

You responded to my point about cameras.



sparrks said:


> Kind of applies to motorhomers with a camera on the windscreen............. twats





sparrks said:


> Okay, so what is this thread about then?



 Not a MH owner posting video of a problem. What's your point?


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> You responded to my point about cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back and read the thread again then.


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> It's about a motorhome driver encountering a group of cyclists on a narrow road, who were apparently disregarding road safety rules. I have had similar encounters with tractors.....
> John



I've had similar encounters with cars, vans, lorries, motor cyclists and motorhomes, so what's new? and tractors


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sparrks,



st3v3 said:


> Well, no. MH drivers *with cameras* are not looking to 'prove' or tell anyone about how bad another group of road users are. Cyclists with cameras are.



If I amend my post to include the words in bold will that make you happy? It was implied anyway, if you read the whole quote.

This thread is not a MH owner *with a camera *looking to tell anyone about how bad another group of road users are.

Of course people will moan about others, but cyclist somehow feel the need to add weight to it with video.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 10, 2014)

there are a lot of cycling clubs here in n/ireland , most of them cant read coz if they could they would know not to ride 3 abrest with there head down just as car and van drivers take there eye of the road talking to pasengers or on there m/bile.we all need to brush up and more carefull , me to , and why do all posts end up with a slanging match? :wave:


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Sparrks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me it is a MH owner WITHOUT a camera trying to tell everyone how bad a group of road users (cyclists) are.

I could come on here and moan about all sorts of other road users i've encountered over the years, but I can't be bothered - live and let live.


----------



## Cliffy (Aug 10, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> :lol-053:
> Being in 2nd gear travelling at about 10mph I stopped within a few feet of seeing the pack leader banking over full tilt round the bend (wish I had already bought my dash-cam)
> I'm not anti cyclist.



Then why decry cyclist for using head cams, when you are going to get one for similar reasons?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

sparrks said:


> Seems to me it is a MH owner WITHOUT a camera trying to tell everyone how bad a group of road users (cyclists) are.



Quite correct, but we were talking about cameras. You know, where you called MH owners with cameras twats...



> I could come on here and moan about all sorts of other road users i've encountered over the years,



You certainly could. As could I - I've had a dash cam for a while and picked up all kinds of shite. Haven't shown anyone any of it. It's there for the event of an actual accident.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Then why decry cyclist for using head cams, when you are going to get one for similar reasons?



He didn't.

And I've said about cyclists using them to generally moan about other road users, where other road users with cameras will not.



st3v3 said:


> Well, no. MH drivers are not looking to 'prove' or tell anyone about how bad another group of road users are. Cyclists with cameras are.
> 
> Search youtube first for motorhome road rage, and then cyclist road rage. Come and tell us how you get on.


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a motorhoming friend who often moans about 'bloody cyclists'.  But he also likes to cycle himself, and when he is cycling he is often heard to say 'bloody motorhomes'

Funny old world innit?


----------



## groyne (Aug 10, 2014)

> and why do all posts end up with a slanging match?



It's Sunday night (could be any other really) and you're on the WILD camping forum.:fun:


----------



## Martin P (Aug 10, 2014)

The simple fact is that today's roads are such busy places that they are not really safe or suitable for cyclists to use. Councils are reducing there spending on cutting hedgerows and verges and clearly heavy traffic , large vehicles , wide speed differentials and the pressures of modern living just make it inevitable that the numbers of cyclists injured on the roads will rise. I know it wouldn't be a popular move but I really believe that our roads are not the place for cyclists


----------



## sparrks (Aug 10, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> LOL. This lot drive me mental. I bet at least one of them had it on camera though...
> 
> _*As soon as I see a cyclist with a camera on his head I immediately think twat.*_ You know, the type desperate to put himself in a 'situation' with a car driver and put the film on youtube. Bullied at school I expect.





st3v3 said:


> Quite correct, but we were talking about cameras. _*You know, where you called MH owners with cameras twats...*_
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly could. As could I - I've had a dash cam for a while and picked up all kinds of shite. Haven't shown anyone any of it. It's there for the event of an actual accident.


My twat comment was in reply to your description of cyclists with " a camera on their head" If one group with a camera can be described as twats surely that must apply to the other group as well.


----------



## n brown (Aug 10, 2014)

Martin P said:


> The simple fact is that today's roads are such busy places that they are not really safe or suitable for cyclists to use. Councils are reducing there spending on cutting hedgerows and verges and clearly heavy traffic , large vehicles , wide speed differentials and the pressures of modern living just make it inevitable that the numbers of cyclists injured on the roads will rise. I know it wouldn't be a popular move but I really believe that our roads are not the place for cyclists


 +1 for that.i always had motorbikes,and saw the roads get busier and busier. when my kids wanted road bikes i didn't have the bottle to let them,so got them field bikes and bangers to play off road,then made sure they got their car licences ! at least they'd have a bit of tin round them ! as for pushbikes- no way !


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 10, 2014)

I cycle and use a camera but prefer cycle paths , I also use a dash cam as well as a rear view one in the van but it is so I can capture scenery we see while travelling, I am not sure the camera I use for cycling is the best though


----------



## Beemer (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a dash cam for the motorhome, switches on with the ignition, it is HD and the camera is fitted for several reasons... 
To witness a possible incident, where hopefully the person(s) at fault can be identified (this obviously could backfire if it is me), a fantastic bit of scenery, road or driving (hopefully mine).

I also have a helmet cam for motorbike and cycle, as I use both for work.  I currently have many hours of footage on file that I have saved showing faulty driving and riding that I will someday edit to show just the interesting bits of road attitude.  I will be including my lunchtime motorbike journey in UK shortly after coming back from Germany, where I accidentally rode on the right side of the empty road through a housing estate.!!


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 11, 2014)

sparrks said:


> If one group with a camera can be described as twats surely that must apply to the other group as well.



That depends on how the footage is going to be used, like I said.


----------



## hextal (Aug 11, 2014)

As has been said,  all groups have their idiots.

But (again purely from my experience) over the last few years there does seem to be an increase in the number of cyclists who seem to view their personal safety as everyone else's business but theirs. 

It seems like a far higher percentage than with the other groups.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 11, 2014)

What I have noticed is mountain bikers hear a vehicle approaching from the rear, they move over and wave you past when safe. Road bikers hear a vehicle and totally ignore it. It seems like road bikers think they own the road and mountain bikers are happy to share.


----------



## John H (Aug 11, 2014)

Very educational, this forum - until yesterday I had never even heard of a Mamil - now I see them all the time and they were even mentioned on Dragon's Den last night!


----------



## The Sheriff (Aug 11, 2014)

specky4eyes said:


> So, a fellow human being crashes, falling "like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter" and that's OK, but a small scratch on your van is such a great nuisance. Presumably it was an accident. Accidents happen, accept that and please stop being so tribal.



From what is posted this is not and accident, travelling in a pack on a tight narrow road.

Cyclists should be legally bound to have insurance and it this instance pay for the scratches to the van.

We call them Two Wheeled Arseholes Travelling Slowly

Ban the buggers off the road until they have insurance for when they are at fault.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 11, 2014)

n brown said:


> +1 for that.i always had motorbikes,and saw the roads get busier and busier. when my kids wanted road bikes i didn't have the bottle to let them,so got them field bikes and bangers to play off road,then made sure they got their car licences ! at least they'd have a bit of tin round them ! as for pushbikes- no way !



Slightly off topic, but I've been riding my scooter a lot lately, and I feel a lot more vulnerable on English roads then I ever felt in France and Spain. When riding at the 30mph limit, most drivers try to overtake me, forcing me into the gutter. I fight back now, staying in the middle of my lane and to hell with their frustrated toots!
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 11, 2014)

Very sensible John. When riding any form of motorcycle stay in the middle or you will be pushed into the gutter.

Someone tried to do it to me on the way to work once. Interesting thing was I recognised him. He worked for Mowlem Building who were renting the top floor where I worked. I got in before him & had a little word with him on the stairs. Then I had to tell our Commercial Director that I'd told one of the lodgers to F#@&* off. :mad2:


----------



## Beemer (Aug 11, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Slightly off topic, but I've been riding my scooter a lot lately, and I feel a lot more vulnerable on English roads then I ever felt in France and Spain. When riding at the 30mph limit, most drivers try to overtake me, forcing me into the gutter. I fight back now, staying in the middle of my lane and to hell with their frustrated toots!
> John



I agree John, if you are on two wheels on the road, you need 'physical prescence' to survive, be it a high viz vest, your road positioning, a loud exhaust or a very bright headlight.  
A high viz vest does not always work, especially with push bikes, so I try to stay off the road if possible.
Road positioning works if you are able to stay with the flow of traffic, easier with motored two wheels, and can be done on a bicycle down a steep hill!  I tend to stay at 30mph (on the m/c) in the 30mph limits maintaining my 'physical prescence' road positioning and aware of 'speedy' vehicles tagging behind waiting for a chance to get past me.
A loud exhaust has worked for me when my exhaust on my motorbike departed from its downpipes.  I noticed a vast difference once the zorst had been fixed.
For the last two years I have ridden with my motorbike headlight on full beam.  I only do this during the daytime, especially as the bike is 15 years old and has a weak headlight on dip.  This does seem to mostly work best whilst filtering, and I have not yet been 'flashed' by oncoming vehicles.

I like to drive with motorhome headlights on (dip) too.


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Both to blame?*

We have many cyclists that use the road I travel to work, yesterday morning being no exception. I rounded a blind corner, only to be confronted by a driver who was overtaking a group of cyclists riding along at 4 or 5 abreast. The driver had obviously become fed up following them at slow speed, waiting for them to form a single file and so decided to overtake close to a bend! Had I not slammed on my brakes for an emergency stop, two cars and several cyclists would have been involved in a very nasty accident. As it was, they all just carried on as if nothing had happened, whilst I just sat there thinking "Better luck next time" to the man with no face and a large sythe!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 11, 2014)

Beemer said:


> I agree John, if you are on two wheels on the road, you need 'physical prescence' to survive, be it a high viz vest, your road positioning, a loud exhaust or a very bright headlight.SNIP
> .



I can't switch off the headlight on this Vespa 125, but I ride with it dipped, and as you say, it does make a difference. It also leaves most traffic behind up to 45mph, even when two up, so we are well happy with it. Mind you, when I rode my 650cc Triumph Trophy in the sixties nobody ever overtook me!
John


----------



## n brown (Aug 11, 2014)

i remember riding bikes in the 60s and 70s, when there was much less traffic on the road , but what traffic there was around was still actively trying to kill me !
   they pulled out in front of me,indicated left then turned right,decided to overtake as i'm overtaking them,waited in parked cars so they could open a door as i passed,stopped suddenly on fast roads,hoping to catch me out, dribbled oil all over the place ,and a bit extra on bends,came alongside then tried to force me into the kerb and  yes i've kicked a few doors !
and they wouldn't stop breeding ! there's millions more on the road now,and they're even more homicidal,with loads more distractions to take their mind off the driving,mobiles and satnavs,fiddling with music makers,wearing headphones and there's a whole raft of new signs and cameras and bus lanes and speed limits to try and stay aware of. 
it's dangerous enough being a pedestrian around this lot,i reckon it's suicidal to go on a bike !
 anyway,no good moaning about the traffic, we ARE the traffic


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 11, 2014)

wtrlnds64 said:


> We have many cyclists that use the road I travel to work, yesterday morning being no exception. I rounded a blind corner, only to be confronted by a driver who was overtaking a group of cyclists riding along at 4 or 5 abreast. The driver had obviously become fed up following them at slow speed, waiting for them to form a single file and so decided to overtake close to a bend! Had I not slammed on my brakes for an emergency stop, two cars and several cyclists would have been involved in a very nasty accident. As it was, they all just carried on as if nothing had happened, whilst I just sat there thinking "Better luck next time" to the man with no face and a large sythe!



To be honest if they were 4 or 5 abreast and it was a normal single carriageway road the other driver couldn't have passed them


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Aug 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> To be honest if they were 4 or 5 abreast and it was a normal single carriageway road the other driver couldn't have passed them



No, it's not a single carriageway. The passing car was on my side of the road. It's a fairly busy and winding, rural road and the cyclists usually ride 4 to 5 abreast with no thought at all for other road users. There can be as many as 50 of them racing this road at any one time. An accident waiting to happen if one doesn't know what to expect. Although on this occaion, I feel the car driver was at fault, I still pass some of the blame onto the cyclists, for riding so many abreast. It's not as if they can't hear traffic coming up behind them and had they moved into single file earlier, the car driver would have been able to pass safely.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 11, 2014)

The reason they ride abreast is because it's safer, the driver shouldn't have overtaken them on a blind corner. The fact that that many cyclist are a PIA is another matter.


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 11, 2014)

wtrlnds64 said:


> No, it's not a single carriageway. The passing car was on my side of the road. It's a fairly busy and winding, rural road and the cyclists usually ride 4 to 5 abreast with no thought at all for other road users. There can be as many as 50 of them racing this road at any one time. An accident waiting to happen if one doesn't know what to expect. Although on this occaion, I feel the car driver was at fault, I still pass some of the blame onto the cyclists, for riding so many abreast. It's not as if they can't hear traffic coming up behind them and had they moved into single file earlier, the car driver would have been able to pass safely.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow how lucky you are to have roads that wide. I have never seen cyclysts 5 abreast,or even 4 abreast except on closed roads


----------



## grumpyengraver (Aug 11, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> :lol-053:Just after leaving the pub POI New Inn @ ChurchKnowle  Saturday morning, we were driving on a narrow lane, up a very steep hill; rounding a sharp bend we were confronted by a herd of MAMILs :scared:
> The first one, after attempting to go through the non-existant gap between me and the hedge went down like a like a bag of $h1t, recocheting off the hedge, bouncing of the van and somersulting back into the gutter. The others braked hard enough to stop and shout back slow down the rest of the pack.
> Being in 2nd gear travelling at about 10mph I stopped within a few feet of seeing the pack leader banking over full tilt round the bend (wish I had already bought my dash-cam) he went from about 30mph to zero in the length of my van.
> I didn't expect any apology (and didn't get one) for colliding with me and scratching the side of the van.
> ...



go on tell me what does MAMIL  stand for, :help:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 11, 2014)

grumpyengraver said:


> go on tell me what does MAMIL  stand for, :help:



Middle Age Men in Lycra ie. cyclists!


----------



## sparrks (Aug 11, 2014)

I prefer to follow GAIL's,  Great Ass in Lycra


----------



## runnach (Aug 11, 2014)

Having recently returned to cycling, a lot of the cameras are to record the ride, in this neck of the woods climbing Holme Moss is an achievement, people wish to record, assessing gear changes etc when climbing , sometimes people record quite frankly idiotic driving ....conclusion is there are idiots using all sorts of modus operandi.

Interesting how there are so many references to cycles being slow moving traffic, only today I came across a " strava" record where a chap had done over 20 miles and recorded a 23 mph average speed..... I would imagine that has average speeds go, other motorised users are not that much quicker. I can get home from work faster on the cycle than I can in a car !!! only 6 miles too.

The route in the main is on one of the greenways, part of the sustrans network, a fantastic way of unwinding after a days toil. The roads quite frankly vibrate your teeth out, so there is little attraction there.

One hill I descend, I hit 32 mph on Friday, However this was done seeing there were no pedestrians kids  folk walking dogs etc .....Cyclists seem to have a problem with dog walkers.

The last few days I have seen posts here intolerant of religion, peoples ethnic origin, ( seemed to have moved on from gypsies) and now other road users. Quite frankly I am amazed Phil hasn't pulled the plug.  Of course the irony is the next post is bleating how unfair councils etc are towards motorhomes and the notion of wildcamping.

Some of you need to take a very long and hard look in the mirror ? 

Channa


----------



## Mul (Aug 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> The reality is that all groups have idiots, there are idiot cyclists as described here, there are idiot motorhomers who upset residents thus getting other motrohomes banned, and there are idiot car drivers two of which have tried to kill me whilst on my bike and one who tried to write off my van.
> 
> If you don't like prejudice against motorhomes then do not display prejudice against others.



Woohoo. +1

trouble is a MH forum is MH biased, a biking Forum is well, obvious innit !

BTW  for others I'm actually surprised the T word is allowed. Has anybody googled it's common derogatory meaning. Lovely polite tolerance on here ... innit, not!

RULES ... 

Derogatory Terms

 If you use any terms in an offensive context against a person, race, culture, group or organization, as determined by our moderators, you are in violation of this rule.

 Please note that words carry different meanings in different cultures, and that while a word may be acceptable use in one part of the world, it may not be in another. In addition, any one can invent their own derogatory terms, unfortunately. Because of those factors, we will evaluate the context in which the term was used to determine whether a violation has occurred.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 11, 2014)

channa said:


> .SNIP
> 
> The last few days I have seen posts here intolerant of religion, peoples ethnic origin, ( seemed to have moved on from gypsies) and now other road users. Quite frankly I am amazed Phil hasn't pulled the plug.  Of course the irony is the next post is bleating how unfair councils etc are towards motorhomes and the notion of wildcamping.
> 
> ...



That's funny. I've been on here some nine months and I've noticed that there are_ always_ posts intolerant of religion, people's ethnic origin etc! 
Nothing changes......
John


----------



## runnach (Aug 11, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> That's funny. I've been on here some nine months and I've noticed that there are_ always_ posts intolerant of religion, people's ethnic origin etc!
> Nothing changes......
> John



Well John , here slightly longer than nine months, and whilst there has always been the occasional intolerances, recently it has become more prolific. In my humble opinion. The forum has certainly shifted from what it was, but then with more members that and perhaps the complexion changes too 

Channa


----------



## iampatman (Aug 11, 2014)

Just a few hours ago we drove over Mont Ventoux in our motorhome. As was to be expected there were a lot, and I mean hundreds, of cyclists ascending and descending the summit. The road is narrow with plenty of tight bends and switchbacks and in France you are obliged when overtaking cyclists to not come closer to them than 1.5 metres. All the motorists observed this rule and if it meant slowing to almost a standstill before overtaking then so be it. Nobody seemed stressed, even when we came across the odd mini peleton. 
Just saying. 
Pat


----------



## runnach (Aug 11, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Just a few hours ago we drove over Mont Ventoux in our motorhome. As was to be expected there were a lot, and I mean hundreds, of cyclists ascending and descending the summit. The road is narrow with plenty of tight bends and switchbacks and in France you are obliged when overtaking cyclists to not come closer to them than 1.5 metres. All the motorists observed this rule and if it meant slowing to almost a standstill before overtaking then so be it. Nobody seemed stressed, even when we came across the odd mini peleton.
> Just saying.
> Pat



Well Mont Ventoux is the holy grail ....no doubts on that one, ( tired just thinking about it ). I remember in France being considerably slowed down by a road race close to the Paul Ricard circuit ( I actually cant remember where I was ).

Interestingly with Ravensthorpe CC you are obliged to take insurance if you want to ride with the club, it equates to £15 a year and tbh I havent investigated what it covers . But does pour a little water on the fact cyclists arent insured, it seems a lot are , we just need to see for what I shall report. 

Certainly the tolerance in France for cyclists is far greater than the Uk , the same could be said of Italy and Spain too. That also extends to motorcyclists I think in the case of France.

I remember when I was in the pyreenees Tourmalet and the other cols were full of cyclists, and I pretty much experienced what you describe. My Fiat Duck a toe protesting if in third when 2nd was more appropriate. It actually gives a reflection of the steepness the 2.8 jtd being quite a forgiving engine... col = cyclist.

There are races in the UK and more often time trials which may explain the undesirable riding antics of some riders. However it doesnt seem that the Police are interested policing ( understandably other things to do ) and a privateer in a car like you get in France seems to be either illegal or probably classed as pacemaking so insurance issues. 

When it comes to other road users, I am amazed that a schoolgirl can ride a horse on the roads no licence or demonstration of understanding the highway code. Furthermore unlike other transport the Horse actually has a mind of its own ,and god knows what they are spooked by !!!

Far from a criticism as it happens albeit I have reservations re the sensibility.  As A licence holder, the onus is on me to ensure safe conduct. Unfair ? perhaps, but thats how it is.

Channa


----------



## iampatman (Aug 11, 2014)

channa said:


> Well Mont Ventoux is the holy grail ....no doubts on that one, ( tired just thinking about it ). I remember in France being considerably slowed down by a road race close to the Paul Ricard circuit ( I actually cant remember where I was ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Channa,
I've edited your post a bit, hope you don't mind. It was a fantastic drive today, we set off from Sault - 26 kilometres to the summit - and after about six or seven kilometres it's 10%!! I have nothing but admiration for the folks going up there today. It was blisteringly hot, even at the summit with the Mistral blowing but those boys and girls had more stamina, strength and sheer will power and guts than I'll ever have. I have so much admiration for them. It's true, as you say, there's a different attitude toward cyclists and motorcyclists in France, Spain and Italy, probably because there are so many more of them!! Especially in Italy where scooters boss the middle of the road. 
MAMIL my arse. 
Pat


----------



## John H (Aug 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> The reality is that all groups have idiots, there are idiot cyclists as described here, there are idiot motorhomers who upset residents thus getting other motrohomes banned, and there are idiot car drivers two of which have tried to kill me whilst on my bike and one who tried to write off my van.
> 
> If you don't like prejudice against motorhomes then do not display prejudice against others.



Message to Phil: could we please have this phrase emblazoned across the top of the forum header?


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 11, 2014)

*Racing*

Do cyclists Race on the public highway?  I was not aware any form of racing was permitted on public highways, unless closed to the public for the event.


----------



## runnach (Aug 11, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Do cyclists Race on the public highway?  I was not aware any form of racing was permitted on public highways, unless closed to the public for the event.


 Don't be so fickle!...a time trial is against the clock but of course no one is racing. legal pedantics aside better marshalling would support everyone. By the way have you seen those signs that say no camping ? .better still no "overnight sleeping " what does overnight mean ? 
channa.


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been cycling on road since I was twelve years old, that was 50+ decades ago and I'm still cycling regularly now. To be honest some of the attitudes, prejudices, against cyclists shown in these threads is down right scary. It just proves that my recent thought that psychological profilng should be included in the driving test, to eliminate psychopaths from our roads, is correct. Having said that, I have to admit I rarely meet inconsiderate drivers when I'm out cycling and I reciprocate by doing my best not to impede their progress on the road, that's probably why we get on so well. As for third party insurance all members of the CTC get third party cover plus the services of a specialist legal team in the event they are involved in collision, so, if your a cyclist join the CTC. Also, Mountain Bikers, ask any Rambler what they think of them, I do a lot of off road walking too. LOL When i'm out driving I do see the cyclists who seem to deliberately try to wind drivers up, riding too far out, not pulling over to allow vehicles past, no hand signals, dressed in hard to see coloured clothing, etc.. I did try a pair of those lycra shorts but they left my testicles looking as if they'd been through a mangle, I only wore them the once. LOL


----------



## Spav (Aug 12, 2014)

fofeg101 said:


> I've been cycling on road since I was twelve years old,* that was 50+ decades ago and I'm still cycling regularly now*.



Respect!!!


----------



## Tow Itch (Aug 12, 2014)

channa said:


> Don't be so fickle!...a time trial is against the clock but of course no one is racing. legal pedantics aside better marshalling would support everyone. By the way have you seen those signs that say no camping ? .better still no "overnight sleeping " what does overnight mean ?
> channa.



After expressing sadness at the amount of intolerance the above seems a tad sharp. I'm not aware of yeoblades previous posts and the affections or loyalties expressed, was being "fickle" really what you wanted to accuse him of?

Having come across a few bicycle "races" on Sundays in Shropshire I'm unsure but was aware something was allowed. I could only find two references to cycle racing  The Cycling Lawyer: Road Racing in England and Bikes with bell attached law to be scrapped after DfT Red Tape Challenge | road.cc. So am I just coming up against time trials or against actual races. Not to say that time trials are entirely benign the TT is a time trial as us the North West 200  and I'd not like to come across either of those in the road.


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> After expressing sadness at the amount of intolerance the above seems a tad sharp. I'm not aware of yeoblades previous posts and the affections or loyalties expressed, was being "fickle" really what you wanted to accuse him of?
> 
> Having come across a few bicycle "races" on Sundays in Shropshire I'm unsure but was aware something was allowed. I could only find two references to cycle racing  The Cycling Lawyer: Road Racing in England and Bikes with bell attached law to be scrapped after DfT Red Tape Challenge | road.cc. So am I just coming up against time trials or against actual races. Not to say that time trials are entirely benign the TT is a time trial as us the North West 200  and I'd not like to come across either of those in the road.


written with a hint of sarcasm, nothing personal against Yeoblade at all. I suppose anything which is against the clock could be construed as racing ?

I dont know enough about it ,but my perception is cyclists and others groups use the terminology to get around rules. no different to wild campers intepretation of no overnight camping choosing to argue they are parked not camping.

Channa


----------



## mark61 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh, it's racing alright, what ever you call it. Get a group of reasonably fit blokes together, it's always going to end up a race. I know, I used to be one, lol.


----------



## Spav (Aug 12, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Oh, it's racing alright, what ever you call it. Get a group of reasonably fit blokes together, it's always going to end up a race. I know, I used to be one, lol.


Time trial in the morning then the club run after. Which was just an unofficial road race.


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Aug 12, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> wtrlnds64 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not a single carriageway. The passing car was on my side of the road. It's a fairly busy and winding, rural road and the cyclists usually ride 4 to 5 abreast with no thought at all for other road users. There can be as many as 50 of them racing this road at any one time. An accident waiting to happen if one doesn't know what to expect. Although on this occaion, I feel the car driver was at fault, I still pass some of the blame onto the cyclists, for riding so many abreast. It's not as if they can't hear traffic coming up behind them and had they moved into single file earlier, the car driver would have been able to pass safely.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Beemer (Aug 12, 2014)

I suppose it depends on which head I have on as to who are the villains.... whilst with cycling and motorcycling head on:  car drivers are 'cagers', with the 'cager' head on it's wimmin drivers (oops! did I say that out loud)  and with the motorhome head on it's: "coming through, ready or not!" (just kiddin), cos it's "bleedin car drivers" pulling in front of me on the motorway and slamming the brakes on to take the next exit!  Usually I shout "medic!" (if family on board, to avoid harsher words) whilst going down the gears, trying to scrub off some speed, or frantically checking the mirrors to see if I can 'safely' overtake the perp.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 12, 2014)

Doesn't really matter what head I've got on, they are all just hazards to me, or perhaps obstacles that one day I may choose not to avoid.  . As has been said many times by many, no one type of road user is exempt from idiots. As experienced road users, it's not exactly rocket surgery to recognise the numpties.

Saying that, London has become a bit of a free for all as far as cyclist are concerned. Partly to do with the widespread 20MPH limit. Still, I really can't be bothered with the paperwork, it's just easier to let them live.


----------



## fregt25 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm a cyclist as well and I have to agree that club road cyclists are the worst.  They ride 4 abreast, think they own the road and are bike snobs.  If you don;t have the right bike or gear they look down their nose at you. 
The other month I was cycling along a main road and a group of them came past riding 3 a breast, they were laughing at me and my bike cos I didnt have the right gear. they were causing delays to cars and weaving in and out also behind big trucks. I just thought what a bunch of idiots.
they disappeared off into the distance, about 2 mins later come round the corner and 3 of them had flat tyres and rest were waiting further up.  i didnt say a word but i did have to chuckle to myself!


----------

